# Something I finished, without a lathe!



## Keith (Apr 11, 2014)

A couple of projects for a customer, the small shelf was just a finishing job. The other was a repair/refinish job. The shelf was built by her daughter nearly 15 years ago in shop class at high school, and the table was in her storage and in rough shape. Think they both turned out fairly well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

Keith what is with the basketball net?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keith (Apr 11, 2014)

Kevin, never thought about it that way. it's actually a "lobster trap" table. It looks more like one in person, and I snapped the pic with my cell phone.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

I never heard of a lobster trap table - so is the net for decor only?


----------



## Keith (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea, it is just décor, the table looks like a mini lobster trap, and the net is just there for looks, (and to collect cobwebs ). She apparently has a nautical theme at her house. Unusual but cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2014)

In the Keys I saw many lobster trap table but our traps are different from the ones up north. Rectangular. There people would get a lobster trap throw a piece of glass on and Wa la outside end table.


----------

